# kernel: em0: Watchdog timeout -- resetting



## Aknot (Dec 15, 2014)

*Dear forum,*

Our logs are full of 
	
	



```
kernel: em0: Watchdog timeout -- resetting
```
Having a hard time finding any definitive solutions to this.

Anyone here have any knowledge on this, please let me know.

Thanks,

`uname -a`


```
FreeBSD srv03 10.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE #0 r274401: Tue Nov 11 21:02:49 UTC 2014  root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

`pciconf -lv`


```
em0@pci0:2:0:0: class=0x020000 card=0x075015ad chip=0x100f8086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
device  = '82545EM Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Copper)'
```

`ifconfig`


```
media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex>)
```


----------



## jbeez (Dec 21, 2014)

So the man page for em(4) does have a blurb about this message.


```
em%d: watchdog timeout -- resetting  The device has stopped responding to
     the network, or there is a problem with the network connection (cable).
```

I was going to suggest possibly experimenting with the polling option or TSO, this has helped me in the past.

HTH
-J


----------



## fulano (Dec 26, 2014)

Or a problem with the router. I had this problem once, replacing the router was the solution.


----------



## Aknot (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks for your replies, I'll will look into the man for the em-driver.


----------

